# Easycap capture usb 2.0 video adapter audio problems



## bo1322 (Mar 7, 2009)

ok i got easycap installed on my computer fine im running windows vista 64bit but for some reason it will not record sound off my xbox all my drivers are up to date it says but no matter what setting i put it on it will not record sound i have tried everything within my knowledge to get it to record the sound but it just wont record please advise and i have trie going on youtube and looking up the problem no help their.


----------



## lawson_jl (Aug 3, 2008)

Can you record sound from other devices? Are you using the analog inputs on the capture card itself? If so try another source if you haven't. This will let you know whether the issue is the xbox or the card. If your using a digital in the the soundcard may not except the type of signal (i.e. 5.1) but will support 2.0. In the future I would use google to search for things and not youtube.


----------



## bo1322 (Mar 7, 2009)

ok ill try that but i searched google two but didnt come up with anything that worked so i looked at youtube last ditch effort before asking.


----------

